
3scale raises $4.2M to bolster its API management solutions - plunchete
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/04/24/oh-api-day-3scale-raises-4-2-million-to-bolster-its-api-management-solutions
======
marshray
Brilliant! Let your developers do what they do best: making kickass
functionality accessible via APIs. Don't get them bogged down in implementing
the billing, rate-limiting, and other restrictive (as opposed to creative)
stuff.

------
njyx
More coverage here too: [http://gigaom.com/2013/04/24/3scale-gets-4-2m-to-
help-compan...](http://gigaom.com/2013/04/24/3scale-gets-4-2m-to-help-
companies-manage-their-apis/)

------
Xorlev
Good. They certainly need it, their stuff breaks enough & needs performance
improvements.

~~~
njyx
Hi Xorlev - nothing is beyond improvement but we normally get excellent
feedback from customers - and at very high volumes and performance! Having
said that if you're having / issues problems then definitely contact us and
we'd be happy to help.

